# Is it just me or did anime get really boring?



## Justinde75 (Apr 13, 2016)

I used to watch all kinds of Anime, but now i cant even watch 1 episode of an Anime. Is it me or is it because new anime is bad?


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 13, 2016)

That would depend on each person's individual opinion. Personally, I'm enjoying the current stuff, and I'm watching six shows this season weekly. Give Sakamoto desu ga? a shot if you want to try something new, it's pretty amusing.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 13, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> That would depend on each person's individual opinion. Personally, I'm enjoying the current stuff, and I'm watching six shows this season weekly. Give Sakamoto desu ga? a shot if you want to try something new, it's pretty amusing.


I think the last Anime i really enjoyed was Amagi Brilliant Park. But my Favourite Anime is either Kiseijū or Fullmetall Alchemist. But i'll give it a shot! Thanks!


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 13, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I think the last Anime i really enjoyed was Amagi Brilliant Park. But my Favourite Anime is either Kiseijū or Fullmetall Alchemist. But i'll give it a shot! Thanks!


What kind of show are you into? Genre-wise I mean.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 13, 2016)

But i think it really started after One punch man came out. The first episodes were amazing and then it just dropped to 0.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ScarletKohaku said:


> What kind of show are you into? Genre-wise I mean.


I really used to enjoy Slice of Life Anime. But some romantic anime are really good too.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 13, 2016)

Go watch erased


----------



## Daggot (Apr 13, 2016)

Everyone gets burnt out,  just take a break and don't force it. Currently I'm trying to get into toku shows like Kamen Rider while I wait for Jojo to get more episodes. Try reading manga also, although it can be pretty frustrating when a good adaptation of a series you've read before releases and you have no desire whatsoever to recap a story you've already been through(Parasyte, OPM , Knights of Sidonia and Jojo part 1/2 for me).


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 13, 2016)

Daggot said:


> Everyone gets burnt out,  just take a break and don't force ir. Currently I'm trying to get into toku shows like Kamen Rider while I wait for Jojo to get more episodes. Try reading manga also, although it can be pretty frustrating when a good adaptation of a series you've read before releases and you have no desire whatsoever to recap a story you've already been through(Parasyte and Jojo part 1/2 for me).


Oh god i totally forgot about Jojo. God i love jojo


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 13, 2016)

Recent years for anime have not been the best. There's been a few good ones like One Punch Man and Your Lie in April. But there's still been a lot of meh anime.
Although, looking back, anime hasn't always been perfect, we just tend to reflect on the best ones.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 13, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> RWBY


*WHAT A JOKE LOL*

Heaven forbid you might be growing up, OP


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 13, 2016)

No the thing is i really tried to watch anime back in december but yeah i just couldnt.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 13, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> When RWBY wins anime of the year and it's not even an anime, that tells you a lot about the current state of Anime.
> Recent years for anime have not been the best. There's been a few good ones like One Punch Man and Your Lie in April. But there's still been a lot of meh anime.
> Although, looking back, anime hasn't always been perfect, we just tend to reflect on the best ones.


YOUR LIE IN APRIL. HOLY SHIT THE TEARS AT THE END. THE SHOW IS SO MUCH MORE SAD AFTER THE LAST EPISODE AND YOU KNOW WHAT THE TITLE MEANS OMFG

@Justinde75 you'd probably like that if you like romance


----------



## ken28 (Apr 13, 2016)

if you watch just the mainstream stuff then mostlikely yes


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 13, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> When RWBY wins anime of the year and it's not even an anime, that tells you a lot about the current state of Anime.
> Recent years for anime have not been the best. There's been a few good ones like One Punch Man and Your Lie in April. But there's still been a lot of meh anime.
> Although, looking back, anime hasn't always been perfect, we just tend to reflect on the best ones.


Who the fuck would vote for RWBY. There may be a shortage on good anime, but there are still plenty of good ones, and certainly alot better than that shit.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 13, 2016)

ken28 said:


> if you watch just the mainstream stuff then mostlikely yes


I dont like most of the Mainstream stuff.


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 13, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> When RWBY wins anime of the year and it's not even an anime, that tells you a lot about the current state of Anime.
> Recent years for anime have not been the best. There's been a few good ones like One Punch Man and Your Lie in April. But there's still been a lot of meh anime.
> Although, looking back, anime hasn't always been perfect, we just tend to reflect on the best ones.


RWBY was amazing, but it's definitely not an anime (at least, I don't consider it an anime).


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 13, 2016)

Bortz said:


> *WHAT A JOKE LOL*
> 
> Heaven forbid you might be growing up, OP


Well i can't watch most of the new Movies either. I can only watch shows like Breaking Bad, The Walking Dead etc.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 13, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> When RWBY wins anime of the year and it's not even an anime


Not sure who gave it that award because I cant find anything except for web animation awards


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 13, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> Not sure who gave it that award because I cant find anything except for web animation awards


That was my bad, I misread some bit of information and didn't actually look further into it.


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank God, if someone actually gave it that award I would have been pissed


----------



## cooroxd (Apr 13, 2016)

I agree, the last anime I watched was full Metal alchemist brotherhood. After that, I couldn't watch anything else.  Maybe I am just getting old and growing out of anime.


----------



## Bimmel (Apr 13, 2016)

Do some mature things. Cut the lawn, make some debts or work until you have a burn out.

Then anime will be fun again, promise.


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 13, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I used to watch all kinds of Anime, but now i cant even watch 1 episode of an Anime. Is it me or is it because new anime is bad?


Try watching old anime. Like late 90s early 2000s stuff that you used to think was good. You'll be surprised to find how shit it is.


----------



## kumikochan (Apr 13, 2016)

In the past getting a serialization was much harder then it is these days. In the past you also had a handful of shows a season and most shows because it was harder to get an anime serialisation also featured more episodes and weren't rushed. These days quality had to move for quantity since you get like 30 animes a season and over 150 shows a year wich is just 2 much and thanks to that you lose a lot of quality. Most shows in the present only offer 11 episodes and a year ago it was 13 episodes a season but since every year there are more animes the episodes get less and less since they have to move to make room for new shows and also thanks to that also feel more rushed and rushed and hardly get an ending and just get canceled in the end due to sales.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 13, 2016)

maybe all anime you watch is bad.
maybe you're falling into a depression that makes you think that.

we cant really tell you

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kumikochan said:


> In the past getting a serialization was much harder then it is these days. In the past you also had a handful of shows a season and most shows because it was harder to get an anime serialisation also featured more episodes and weren't rushed. These days quality had to move for quantity since you get like 30 animes a season and over 150 shows a year wich is just 2 much and thanks to that you lose a lot of quality. Most shows in the present only offer 11 episodes and a year ago it was 13 episodes a season but since every year there are more animes the episodes get less and less since they have to move to make room for new shows and also thanks to that also feel more rushed and rushed and hardly get an ending and just get canceled in the end due to sales.



remember in the past, how you had 5 minutes in anime time take like 20 episodes to pass?
and people just stared for minutes?

occassionally, a lot is wrong with anime, but rushing isnt one of those things


----------



## kumikochan (Apr 13, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> maybe all anime you watch is bad.
> maybe you're falling into a depression that makes you think that.
> 
> we cant really tell you
> ...


Yeah it is, anime is 2 rushed these days to make room for another pedofile bouncing boobs bullshit lolicon anime show with always the same "'ONEEEEEEE-CHAN" bullshit
Also Code Geass can be seen as an old one since it is already 10 years old. The older gundam ones,Clannad and those weren't at all like you stated take 20 episodes to pass.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 13, 2016)

kumikochan said:


> Yeah it is, anime is 2 rushed these days to make room for another pedofile bouncing boobs bullshit lolicon anime show with always the same "'ONEEEEEEE-CHAN" bullshit


I think the magic high school battle harem copy&paste animes are far more of a problem


----------



## kumikochan (Apr 13, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> I think the magic high school battle harem copy&paste animes are far more of a problem


Lol yeah forgot about those


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 14, 2016)

The crap we have these days is too pussified, we need more shit like Genocyber, Elfen Lied, Gantz. Hell, even NGE looks like fucking Saw compared to all this new-fangled kiddie shit.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 14, 2016)

The crap we have these days is too pussified, we need more shit like Genocyber, Elfen Lied, Gantz. Hell, even NGE looks like fucking Saw compared to all this new-fangled kiddie shit.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 14, 2016)

The crap we have these days is too pussified, we need more shit like Genocyber, Elfen Lied, Gantz. Hell, even NGE looks like fucking Saw compared to all this new-fangled kiddie shit.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 14, 2016)

The crap we have these days is too pussified, we need more shit like Genocyber, Elfen Lied, Gantz. Hell, even NGE looks like fucking Saw compared to all this new-fangled kiddie shit.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Gbatemp sucks and caused me to post like 50 times lmao


----------



## KingBlank (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> But i think it really started after One punch man came out. The first episodes were amazing and then it just dropped to 0.


Thats funny, I thought the first episodes were meh and it got better from there, I doubt you would like anything i recommend... ah well here is my list http://www.anime-planet.com/users/Keristero


----------



## driverdis (Apr 14, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> Go watch erased



THIS,
@Justinde75 Go watch ERASED now, you will not regret it. It has been a while since I last watched an anime this good.

also, some good recommendations:
Psycho-Pass
Steins;Gate
Robotics;Notes


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

driverdis said:


> THIS,
> @Justinde75 Go watch ERASED now, you will not regret it. It has been a while since I last watched an anime this good.
> 
> also, some good recommendations:
> ...


Guess i'll give EARESED a try thanks!


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 14, 2016)

I'd honestly recommend just taking a break for a while untill something peaks your interest


----------

